# how much oil is your car using?- check in here



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*How much oil is your car using? - check in here*

I thought it might be helpful to know what kind of consumption people are seeing relative to oil type and weight used. So please check in here by filing out as much of the following as you can (you can copy and paste the info. below into your post and change the numbers, etc.). If you have seen different numbers with different oils, please post them all as seperate data sets (see below), the more data the better. Thanks! Lets see how many we can list here and hopefully it will help people who have oil burning issues, etc.
*Year:* 2008
*Model:* GTI
*Engine:* 2.0 FSI
*Current mileage on car @ time this oil was used:* 9000
*Consumption per 5000 miles (use qts/1000 miles if u want):* 12 ounces
*Oil used:* Redline 5W40
*Break in method (easy, moderate, hard, N/A, unknown):* moderate
*Year:* 2008
*Model:* GTI
*Engine:* 2.0 FSI
*Current mileage on car @ time this oil was used:* 5000
*Consumption per 5000 miles (use qts/1000 miles if u want):* 10 oz
*Oil used:* Factory fill (Fuchs titan 5W30?, Castrol Edge 5W30?)
*Break in method (easy, moderate, hard, N/A, unknown):* moderate 


_Modified by saaber2 at 12:25 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

2008 GTI 2.0 FSI
Current Mileage @ time oil was used: 1.5k till current
Consumption per 5000 miles: 0
Oil Used: Castrol Syntec 5w40
Break in Method: Hard, straight off the showroom floor. No full boost or redline runs until 1k


----------



## thorn12 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: How much oil is your car using? - check in here (saaber2)*

2007 Passat 34000 km uses 250ml every 2000km
2.0 engine turbo


----------



## kentlee71 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: How much oil is your car using? - check in here (saaber2)*

Year: 2006
Model: Pssat
Engine: 2.0 Turbo
Current mileage on car @ time this oil was used: 58000
Consumption: 3 quarts in 2k miles
Oil used: whatever VW dealer put in
Break in method (easy, moderate, hard, N/A, unknown): easy


----------



## thorn12 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: How much oil is your car using? - check in here (kentlee71)*

do you think this is excessive ? many thanks


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: How much oil is your car using? - check in here (thorn12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thorn12* »_do you think this is excessive ? many thanks


_Quote, originally posted by *thorn12* »_2007 Passat 34000 km uses 250ml every 2000km
2.0 engine turbo

1/4 of a quart every 12k miles? Holy crap, most FSI drivers would love to have that nearly zero consumption! Did you use easy, moderate, or hard break in method on your car?


----------



## thorn12 (Apr 13, 2009)

moderate breakin (that's about 1 cup synthetic oil every 2000 km . I feel it's too much but who knows
thanks


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

I thnks that passat has an issue.. 3quarts in 2k?


----------



## Fitz318is (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: How much oil is your car using? - check in here (saaber2)*

Year: 2007
Model: GLI
Engine: 2.0 FSI
Current mileage on car @ time this oil was used: 63500 kms
Consumption per 5000 miles (use qts/1000 miles if u want): 1 litre
Oil used: Castrol Syntec (from vw)
Break in method (easy, moderate, hard, N/A, unknown): Unknown


----------



## DropTop81 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

Year: 1981
Model: Rabbit Convertable
Engine: 1.6 FI
Current mileage on car @ time this oil was used: 150K
Consumption per 5000 miles (use qts/1000 miles if u want):10/1000
ounces
Oil used: Valvoline 10-40 Synthetic
Break in method (easy, moderate, hard, N/A, unknown): None
Strange thing is, no smoke, and no leaks???
I drive 100 miles round trip to work and back. I am 1 qt. low each trip. Oil pressure is pegged at 10 Bar, 180 PSI. 
I have been told this is a stuck relief valve, but do not know what to do to release the valve, and am still not sure why no smoke, unless the cat is vaporizing it?
It runs fine no other issues, noise, or problems... with the engine that is, electrical is a mess, but whats new.
Any ideas??


----------

